#ubuntu-youth 2012-10-18
<philballew> hey everyone! just wanted to let you guys know JoseeAntonioR has free money to give to everyone!
<JoseeAntonioR> I have bitcoins
<sagaci> sounds great
<Mkaysi> Did ubot5 have facts about scamming or something similar?
<JoseeAntonioR> Mkaysi: this is not the right place to ask, you can ask in #ubuntu-irc. Plus, there's a database listed in a webpage
#ubuntu-youth 2012-10-19
<Mkaysi> JoseeAntonioR: It's related to your discussion with philballew
<coolbhavi> JoseeAntonioR, hey!
<JoseeAntonioR> hi, coolbhavi! :)
<coolbhavi> thanks for the mail and all your efforts regarding the open week
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks to you for volunteering!
<JoseeAntonioR> it's been hard to fill the schedule this time
<coolbhavi> no mention!
#ubuntu-youth 2012-10-20
<jackyboy633> hello!
<jackyboy633> anyone there?
<Mkaysi> Hi
<Mkaysi> Yes
<kendfinger> Hello
<kendfinger> I have been busy and I want to claim my Ubuntu DVD peter was going to reserve for me
<JoseeAntonioR> kendfinger: you need to talk to your LoCo. We're no help.
<kendfinger> Aww OK. South Carolina's loco is inactive
<kendfinger> Maybe North Carolina?
<JoseeAntonioR> If they're not active, you can buy CDs from the Canonical store, at shop.canonical.com
<kendfinger> Ok
<kendfinger> What is peters username?
<JoseeAntonioR> I don't know what Peter are you talking about. There are lots of Peters in the community.
<kendfinger> OK. He is like one of the ops or admins for this channel
<kendfinger> And the group
#ubuntu-youth 2015-10-12
<Caliope> ne1 use tor ?
<Caliope> mean use tor w/ubuntu
